# Quote in PM's mucked up



## Prime (Oct 1, 2008)

Well dice just sent me a PM with a quite from my last PM and it turn out like this:








Mess up HTML  (or what ever programming language it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm getting messed up quotes for a while now too.....
I was just too  lazy to report it..


----------



## Prime (Oct 1, 2008)

yeah it has been happening for awhile. Like you I was lazy to report it but now it is pissing me off,


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 1, 2008)

Happening here too, I meant to mention it but got sidetracked.


----------



## moozxy (Oct 1, 2008)

ya I noticed it last night also


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 1, 2008)

It's always been that way for me.  I just can the bad code.


----------



## Prime (Oct 3, 2008)

Hurry up and fix it who ever fixes bugs


----------



## da_head (Oct 3, 2008)

also got this


----------



## The Worst (Oct 3, 2008)

quit your whining.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 3, 2008)

From what I've been able to tell, it been that way for months for US tempers especially in the East, I dont know why but thats the way it is and the mod/admins haven't fixed it yet, used copy and paste to avoid it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> From what I've been able to tell, it been that way for months for US tempers especially in the East, I dont know why but thats the way it is and the mod/admins haven't fixed it yet, used copy and paste to avoid it.


I'm doing that, but images aren't copied that way, and I'm kinda lazy sometimes....

I know I didn't have that problem, while some others did (I was getting messed up replies), but mine were OK,  and all of a sudden, everything is messed up, even for me too.....

EDIT: There is already topic about that, but it seems like this bug was never completely fixed!
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=83165


----------



## Narin (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm working on it


----------

